# raccoon thief



## homer (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm being messed with or just have really smart raccoons. A guy deer hunting on the land that I trap called me to tell me he saw 1 of my traps walking off with a raccoon attached. It was a duke do trap. I had wrapped the chain around a 3" cedar tree and used a quick link to attach the chain to itself. After he called me I looked at the small tree and didn't notice any marks on the tree. This is the second dp in the same ditch line. Have you guys ever had a raccoon fiqure out how to unfasten one of these or do you think I'm being set up. I haven't had any problems with any of my dirt hole traps.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If you screwed the quick link shut so it bottomed out on the threads--- some one unscrewed it. I cant imagine a raccoon go'in around and around in a circle in the right direction hundreds of times to have it unscrew on the ground. Besides--- when they get a bit of dirt in'em, they start to get tight and are a pain in the butt.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

If the quick link didn't come loose, about the only thing that I can think of is maybe the raccoon was able to pull it up the trunk of the small cedar tree, past the branches. Plus I'm not sure anybody would want to deal with a raccoon that is caught in a trap.


----------



## homer (Jan 20, 2013)

The quick link was on my trap when I dipped it that made the threads a little thick and harder to screw.The tree itself had to many branches to weave that small loop over.I sure hate to think someone saw it and just unfastened the chain and left it there.I sure hate losing a brand new trap.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like a jerkwad is screwing with you. Here's a case where some moron tree hugger thinks they did the raccoon a favor by turning it loose. That raccoon will get hung up some place and either ring it's leg off or starve to death. Either way not a very good ending for that raccoon.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Step 1 buy a ghillie suit
Step 2 wait for said tree hugger
Step 3 scare the bejezzus out of them when they tamper with the trap
Step 4 post video on PT


----------



## mad_river (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes on video..lol. want to see their face when ya jump out. Lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That video would be worth the wait. Cool idea. Don't forget to bring some toilet paper so the tree hugger can get cleaned up, if they ever stop running.


----------

